# Small Engine Mechanic for Duck Boat



## ReadyToHunt (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a Kohler 25 HP mud buddy motor, ran great last year, when I went to start it up it will turn over but wont run. I live in the ogden area and would love any suggestion of people that may be able to take a look at it! Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pull the carb off and clean it out yourself. Check the fuel lines to make sure they are in good shape and replace them if they need it.


It's in your best interest to learn how to do these simple things so if your on the water and the sucker doesn't start you'll know what to look for. Nothing worse than being stranded on the water in the cold.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get some carburetor cleaner in a spray can. Take the carburetor apart and pay attention to what goes where. If you have never done it before take your time. The next time you have to do it it will take you about half the time. 

Then next year when it comes time to store it, run it dry before putting it away 

It is really quite simple.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If I let my 27 Kohler sit all year without starting it, I have to pour a little gas in the carburetor to prime it. It fires right up!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For the love of god, before you remove any adjustment screws, turn them in until they stop counting how many turns it takes. That way when you remove and replace the screws you can turn them in all the way then back it off how many turns it was originally.

And from here on out, ONLY run blue gas in it... and drain it / run it dry when you are done using it.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Gravity feed or does it have a fuel pump diaphragm? Those dry out and crack with the old gas too.

You can get carb kits off ebay for cheap. Now that Honda's patents are running out, for some of the more popular carb types (alot of the 200cc motorcycle carbs etc), you can get a cheap china knockoff carb for the same cost as a carb kit. We're nearly to the point you just hang a new carb on a motor for a few bucks more than a carb kit.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The first thing I'd do is remove the bolt off the bottom of the float bowl and see if any gas is present. If not, your plugged either in the main jet or fuel line. Pump some fuel from the fuel line into the carb and that should push any crap out the bottom. prime the fuel line, and run some Seafoam through it. That will clean the gunk out and you don't have to mess around with a rebuild kit. Pour the seafoam in the gas tank or use a small 2 gal. fuel jug.


----------



## ReadyToHunt (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks everyone!! Just got done working a 70 hour work week! I will try all these suggestions today.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can learn a lot with a few youtube videos, simple as spark (get a little spark tester like this to do it w/o getting shocked and your hands are free to pull start it https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-42-08...spark+tester&qid=1565589915&s=gateway&sr=8-10)
fuel-can you smell fuel? give it a very short shot of starting fluid if it then starts for a minute it is a not getting fuel issue. often times just doing this a few times is enough to get it primed to get the fuel going.
These two seem to be the majority of issues then on to compression made up of a few more complicated parts. Doing it yourself will save lots of money, gives a nice sense of satisfaction and may save you one day out stuck in the marsh and it wont start too. Let us know what you find out, best of luck!


----------

